# Crayfish and Plants



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

I was wondering if it is possible to have plants and crayfish togther. I just want to know if the crayfish will eat my plants.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

In the past i had many crayfish but all the effort to keep plants with them was ruined since they were eating all the plantsi tried with them.And when the plant was eaten they unplanted the remaining root and eat it also!
I believe that it is just a loss of money....


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks jim


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

my last crayfish was not interested in eating my plants, this is not a plant question though, it is a crayfish question, some crayfish do eat plants (and boy do they eat plants) but some are not interested in plants at all, you need to know what species of crayfish you are talking about


----------

